# Eheim hose (16/22) and spray bar



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks:

Has anyone happened to notice any local store(s) selling Eheim 16/22mm tubing?

I'm also looking for the Intake Kit http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382780/cl0/eheimintakekit594

and Spray Bar Set http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382777/cl0/eheimspraybarset594

but I definately need about 10 feet of new green hose!!!!

Thanks 
Shelley


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think IPU generally stocks the tubing, but you have to ask for it; it's not out on display.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

time4mercy said:


> I think IPU generally stocks the tubing, but you have to ask for it; it's not out on display.


Yeah, they used to always have it, but Richmond only had about a 2 foot piece on Sunday. Was told they were getting some in, but need it now. Thanks!!!


----------

